# Wappenform?



## HSV (19. April 2007)

HI, 
ich bin neu hier udn stell auch gleich meine erste Frage ;-)  


Wo bekommt man Wappenformen her?(Sowie wie die von einigen Fußballclubs etc.) Oder macht ihr die selber? Wenn ja wie?

MfG HSV


----------



## sexmagic (19. April 2007)

Wenn du Photoshop besitzt, gibts unter Eigene Formen eien Wappenform die kannst du dann ganz einfach bearbeiten.

Es gibt sichern auch Brushes mit verschiedenen Wappenformen die könntest du runterladen und dann im PS verändern und färben.


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Oder:
- Zeichne die linke oder rechte Hälfte des Wappens auf einer Ebene/Layer.
- Kopiere diese Ebene und spiegel sie.
- Verbinde diese Ebenen zu einer und ziehe einen Markierungsrahmen um die Wappenform
- Speicher das Markierte als neuen Pinsel

Dann hast Du Dein eigenes Wappen immer verfügbar


----------

